# 

## Pascalt

Witam,
dom aktualnie znajduje się na etapie, gdzie prawie zakończone jest murowanie ścian nośnych.
Czy mogę starać się o dopłaty w ramach programu NFOŚ? Czy warto?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## martyna8

> Witam,
> dom aktualnie znajduje się na etapie, gdzie prawie zakończone jest murowanie ścian nośnych.
> Czy mogę starać się o dopłaty w ramach programu NFOŚ? Czy warto?
> Pozdrawiam.


Moim skromnym zdaniem:
1. nie warto
2. nie można uzyskać dopłaty dla budynku już w budowie. Po pierwsze dlatego , że nadal nic w tej sprawie nie wiadomo ( nie ma weryfikatorów, ustaleń, banków itp) - więc musiałbyś przerwać budowę. Po drugie projekt musi być "specjalnie zaadaptowany" do ustawy. To nie ma znaczenia że twój budynek być moze będzie miał niskie zapotrzebowanie na energie - ty musisz mieć na to papiery. A no i musisz mieć wszystkie kwity z budowy, ze budowałeś wg. wskazanych materiałów. 
Więcej absurdów na stronie http://z500.pl/doplaty-nf15-i-nf40-czy-to-sie-oplaca

----------


## Torpeedoo

Niestety jeżeli budynek jest już w budowie to raczej nie

----------

